# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kuiz Islam ne Formen e Kuzit Te famshem "Kush do behet Milioner"

## YlliRiaN

*Nje loje per ta sprovuar veten se sa e njohim Fene Islame 
Mund ta Shkarkoni ketu Nje loje shume interesante dhe qka ish me e mira se pyetjet nderroheshin cdo here nese fillojme  nga Fillimi 

Ketu mund te shkarkoni kete loje: 

http://kosovadc.com/index.php?do=cat&category=game

Edi qe ekziston forumi per lojra por mendova ta hapi ketu 
Nese thene ndonje rregull mund te bartet ne nje tjeter Forum*

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Para disa dite ma dhan edhe mua , provova pak diturin time , arrita nga e 13-ta .

Keshtu me leht do ta marrin

http://kosovadc.com/index.php?do=cat&category=game

----------

